# être en cheveux



## penelope8

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé cette expression française que je ne connaissais pas dans le forum espagnol français

_Être en cheveux_ Se dit d'une femme qui ne porte pas d'autre coiffure que ses cheveux.

mais j'aimerais savoir si au delà du sens littéral "la tête nue, sans chapeau" il pourrait y avoir a un autre sens, plus imagé (comme en espagnol on dit, par example, n'avoir rien à la tête, n'avoir la tête que pour porter ses cheveux...) ou on s'arrête carrément à l'aspect physique.

merci


----------



## Comtois

Une _femme en cheveux_ était une expression courante à l'époque où les femmes, en principe, se couvraient la tête pour sortir.
Je ne vois rien d'autre en français. Les expressions qui mentionnent les cheveux sont courantes (avoir mal aux cheveux, se faire des cheveux...), mais n'ont aucun rapport avec la coiffure (sauf, à la limite, _avoir le cheveu rare, _ou _cheveux au vent_).


----------



## penelope8

Alors, pour cette expression-ci "être en cheveux", rien d'autre que "ne pas porter de chapeau"

merci Comtois


----------



## Comtois

Il ne s'agit pas seulement de chapeau : beaucoup de femmes se couvraient les cheveux d'un simple fichu.


----------



## ANDSYL

oui, Comtois, il est important de noter que cette expression est extrêmement datée. Personnellement, malgré mon âge canonique je ne l'ai entendue que sous la forme "sortir en cheveux" à une époque où sortir dans la rue tête nue était une marque de désinvolture pour une femme. Il ne me semble pas que le fait d'être tête nue chez soi soit concerné par l'expression.
ANDSYL


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

ANDSYL said:


> [...] je ne l'ai entendue que sous la forme "sortir en cheveux" à une époque où sortir dans la rue tête nue était une marque de désinvolture pour une femme.[...]


Entièrement d'accord avec tout ceci. Ma grand mère (qui aurait 102 ans) disait ça avec une pointe de mépris. Elle ne sortait jamais en cheveux, elle vissait toujours un de ses nombreux bibis sur la tête avant !


----------



## Denis Gleye

Bonjour à tous! Témoin d'un autre âge et d'autres mœurs je m'insurge. «En cheveux» n'a jamais voulu dire «tête nue», mais précisément «sans chignon». Le spectacle le plus indécent dont je me souvienne de cette époque révolue, ma grand-mère lors d'un accident, sortant précipitamment de sa chambre sans s'être coiffée. J'en garde une nausée, et n'y voyez aucune ironie, je suis d'une rigueur archéologique même si cela n'a pas d'apparence logique!


----------



## tilt

Désolé, Denis Gleye, mais pour moi, l'expression a le même sens que pour KaRiNe_Fr et les autres.
Et d'ailleurs, le TLFi et l'Académie sont du même avis.

Sois le bienvenu sur les forums WR, quoi qu'il en soit !


----------



## Denis Gleye

Ah, cher Tilt, ne sois point désolé, c'est l'usage qui consacre les mots et non les dictionnaires qui entérinent l'usage. Quand le TLFi et l'Académie se transporteront en Aveyron, ils seront bien obligés de constater que nous employons encore aujourd'hui « en cheveux » pour « cheveux tombant », et « tête nue » pour « sans chapeau ». Là où il y a de la vie, il y a de l'espoir, vive le Français!


----------



## Logospreference-1

La tradition voulait que les cheveux soient tenus, soit en mettant un fichu, soit en se faisant un chignon. _Être en cheveux_, à l'inverse, aurait donc voulu dire de laisser ses cheveux libres, sur le modèle de _être en beauté._


----------



## Nanon

Denis Gleye said:


> Ah, cher Tilt, ne sois point désolé, c'est l'usage qui consacre les mots et non les dictionnaires qui entérinent l'usage. Quand le TLFi et l'Académie se transporteront en Aveyron, ils seront bien obligés de constater que nous employons encore aujourd'hui « en cheveux » pour « cheveux tombant », et « tête nue » pour « sans chapeau ». Là où il y a de la vie, il y a de l'espoir, vive le Français!


Si les dictionnaires ont le tort de ne point se transporter en Aveyron, force est de constater que _l'usage _a consacré de longue date le sens de « nu-tête » (s'appliquant aux femmes) pour « en cheveux » :


> XVe s. _en cheveux_ « sans bonnet ni coiffe » (LOUIS XI, _Nouv.,_XXXVII ds LITTRÉ)


Voir des exemples sur cette page.
Et voir aussi dans _Un rossignol chantait_ de Michel Ragon, qui parle ici de sa grand-mère et des femmes de Fontenay-le-Comte, en Vendée :


> Lorsqu'elles abandonnaient la coiffe <...> les femmes cachaient leur longue chevelure sous un fichu de couleur vive. Et celles qui se laissaient aller, celles qui n'attendaient plus rien de la vie, celles qui s'en fichaient du qu'en dira-t-on, et qui ne mettaient rien sur la tête, on les appelait avec mépris  « les femmes en cheveux ».


Autrement dit, « en cheveux »  veut ou a bien voulu bien dire « tête nue » pour pas mal de monde et en tout cas pour plusieurs auteurs. Peut-être les dictionnaires se cantonnent-ils trop au nord de la Loire, mais il vaut mieux ne jamais dire « jamais » .


----------



## JClaudeK

Nanon said:


> Si les dictionnaires ont le tort de ne point se transporter en Aveyron, force est de constater que _l'usage _a consacré de longue date le sens de « nu-tête »


----------



## Denis Gleye

Chère Nanon,

Plus personne ne parle comme Louis XI, et personne aujourd'hui ne cautionnerait ses mœurs. Sauf peut-être son jacobisme avant la lettre! Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait aujourd'hui une frontière sur la Loire. Mais Saussure a vu une frontière entre le signifiant et le signifié. Si personne plus que les aveyronnais n'emploit l'expression « en cheveux », force est de leur donner raison, au moins dans l'évolution de l'acception qui n'a rien de contradictoire. Cette acception suit simplement la mode. Une jeune-fille à la longue chevelure qui lui tombe sur les fesses, ne sera jamais en cheveux. Mais je trouve, dans mon intimité, quelque peu indécent, qu'une femme de la soixantaine, porte des cheveux blancs longs et dénoués, même shampouinés et brossés. J'ai l'impression qu'elle est en chemise, et mon malaise tient alors à deux images : soit elle se dandine, lubrique, attendant qu'on la trousse; soit elle marche dignement vers l'échaffaud. Les gens de ma génération, provinciaux n'ayant que très peu voyagé, ne diraient jamais  « une femme en chignon », mais « une jeune-femme en chignon » ou « une dame en chignon » pour les mêmes raisons que les dictionnaires peinent à cerner. Il apparait que dans chacune de nos communications, il y ait une notion de morale, de décence, de pudeur. Nous n'éviterons pas de lire un « en cheveux » de Louis XI avec le sens du « en cheveux » que nous emploierions aujourd'hui, sauf ceux qui n'emploient plus l'expression, mais est-ce pour eux une chance?


----------



## Maître Capello

Une connaissance originaire de Rodez me dit qu'elle n'a jamais entendu _en cheveux_ que pour dire _nu-tête_ et jamais _sans chignon_. Il semblerait que vous soyez bien le seul à employer incorrectement _en cheveux_ pour dire _sans chignon_. Ce ne serait pas la première fois que quelqu'un emploie improprement une expression voulant dire autre chose que ce qu'il suppose qu'elle signifie…


----------



## Nanon

Cher Denis,

Merci pour votre réponse. Toutefois, je vous prie de bien vouloir également tenir compte des _autres _exemples que j'ai cités ou mis en lien. Certains sont bel et bien contemporains. Parmi ceux-ci, je n'en rappellerai qu'un, celui qu'on lit sous la plume de Benoîte Groult, disparue cette année :


> Ainsi, par exemple, dit maman, tu as un chapeau sur la tête (…)
> — Eh bien, je vais enlever mon chapeau; je rêve de ne plus porter de chapeau.
> — Je déteste les filles en cheveux, dit papa. Ça fait mauvais genre.
> Benoîte et Flora Groult, _Journal à quatre mains_, p. 114.


De mémoire, c'est Benoîte qui parle et pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce _Journal_, il provient en droite ligne de celui que les sœurs Groult ont tenu, jeunes filles, pendant l'Occupation. Est-ce assez récent ?

Vous faites un autre usage de cette expression, et vous n'aimez pas les cheveux blancs lâchés : faisons droit à votre subjectivité. Rien qui ne justifie que tel Louis XI, on vous enferme dans une cage de fer : loin de moi cette idée !  Non, le message que je souhaite laisser ici à l'intention des traducteurs, des utilisateurs de ce forum et en général des amateurs de la langue française est juste celui-ci : c'est que l'usage majoritaire est bel et bien celui que nous avons indiqué dès le début de ce fil : nu-tête, se disant des femmes, et avec un jugement de valeur. Et c'est ainsi que que l'entendra la plupart des locuteurs.


----------



## iuytr

On les appelait avec mépris "femmes en cheveux"   post #12
Je déteste les filles en cheveux, dit papa. Ça fait mauvais genre.  post #16

Il y a, dans certains cas, un peu plus que la simple description du fait de sortir sans rien sur la tête, mais un jugement de valeur sur la moralité de la femme, comme l'indique Nanon. Je me demande même si cette expression a jamais été utilisée sans jugement de valeur implicite. Ce qui peut faire réfléchir au vu de certains débats d'actualité sur des bouts de tissus à mettre sur la tête, comme toujours des femmes uniquement. Quand tous les hommes sortaient couverts (je parle de la tête - voir les photos de foule jusque vers 1920) on n'utilisait pas l'expression "hommes en cheveux".


----------



## Lly4n4

Plus que la "moralité" de la femme ; appelons une chatte une chatte (sic) : à sa sexualité 
"en cheveux" = "en chaleur" ?

Comme si une chevelure féminine découverte évoquait une autre toison (d'où le fait que la vision d'une vieille femme "en cheveux" puisse paraître obscène : tout le monde sait bien qu'une femme ménopausée n'a plus de vie sexuelle !).  
Donc pour répondre à peneloppe8, comme le dit Nanon, il y a bien un autre sens qui s'ajoute à la pure description physique : le fait que le locuteur fasse un jugement de valeur sur le manque de pudeur de ladite femme. S'il s'agissait de déccrire uniquement le visuel, "tête nue" ou "nue-tête" suffirait amplement.

J'ajouterai aussi que "en cheveux" me semble aller quasi de pair avec une chevelure longue, c'est-à-dire une chevelure  à la "longueur normale" pour une ("vraie") femme (pas une femme avec des cheveux courts, "à la garçonne", ni même au carré court) - et ce qui quelque part rejoint l'absence "d'hommes en cheveux" remarqué par iuytr. Cela transparait aussi dans les exemples donnés par Dennis Gleye.  

En tout cas, ni dans ma région natale (Vendée, Deux-Sèvres) ni en région parisienne, je n'ai entendu sans expression. Sans doute une question de génération : j'ai la trentaine et mis à part quelques très vieilles dames dans ma petite enfance, les femmes ne se couvraient généralement pas (sauf quand il pleuvait, d'une de ces capuches transparentes à pois blancs). Et je ne l'ai lue que dans quelques ouvrages.


----------



## Nanon

Oui, on jugeait la femme sur ce qu'elle mettait ou ne mettait pas sur sa tête, et ça remonte très loin. Déjà, dans les lois assyriennes, on enjoignait aux femmes mariées de porter le voile, en excluant les prostituées, les esclaves, les servantes. Mœurs et mépris social semblaient déjà aller de pair...
J'ai écrit les phrases qui précèdent au passé parce que moi non plus, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir entendu cette expression dans la bouche de qui que ce soit. Pas même de mes deux grands-mères, qui ne sortaient pourtant jamais la tête découverte, à part pour aller au jardin, et encore. Mais elles ne sont plus là pour que je puisse leur poser la question.


----------

